# What's the skinny on a Stihl 034?



## lancer (May 17, 2005)

Hi, All - I've got a chance to pick up an 034, about 10 yrs. old, runs good, cuts good (so he says - I haven't seen it yet), new bar and chain. I can't find any specs for it on the net. Can anyone give me the specs and reputation of this saw? TIA.

Lance


----------



## clearance (May 17, 2005)

Good saw, tough and better than new Stihl of the same c.c., despite what anyone says here. Remember them from working on the r.o.w. years ago. Not a Husky, but still a decent saw.


----------



## lancer (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, Guys - I think if the saw runs good and smooth, cuts good, I'm not gonna go wrong for $150. Anyone know how big the engine is, how much HP, what's it weigh, max RPM, best size bar / type of chain to run?


----------



## Bill G (May 18, 2005)

lancer said:


> Thanks, Guys - I think if the saw runs good and smooth, cuts good, I'm not gonna go wrong for $150. Anyone know how big the engine is, how much HP, what's it weigh, max RPM, best size bar / type of chain to run?




If it runs good $150 is good. A new Stihl 20" bar and chain is $45 so $105 for the powerhead is decent.

Bill


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2005)

lancer said:


> Thanks, Guys - I think if the saw runs good and smooth, cuts good, I'm not gonna go wrong for $150. Anyone know how big the engine is, how much HP, what's it weigh, max RPM, best size bar / type of chain to run?


56.5 cc's; 3.0kw/4.1hp; max 13000rpm.
For more info, take a look at thompson1600's web page (service manual and IPL).
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=22076


----------

